# New York Film Academy (NYFA) - MFA in Filmmaking (Los Angeles)



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School New York Film Academy (NYFA) - Los Angeles (MFA Program). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2018)

The Film School New York Film Academy (NYFA) - Los Angeles (MFA Program) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference and Portfolio Requirements


----------

